# Fish for 10 gallon tank



## FredericoAlves (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello everybody!

I'm loving this new hobby! I already have some tanks since I started some months ago. I have a 10 gallon tank that I planned to be my first serious experience in some planted aquascaping, but I got rid of that idea recently because it involved too many things... I will just make a normal fish tank like my others. Well it's very small and I need advice in witch fish to put in to make the most of the potencial of the tank. I thought some cory's, kuhli's, and tetras. Any suggestions?


----------



## SCAA (Feb 13, 2013)

If you like cichlids look into shell dwellers. They're awesome!


----------



## SomethingGourami (Dec 28, 2012)

Here are some possible stocking choices

5x Tiger Barbs or
1-2x Dwarf gourami or
3-4x Lamp eye tetras or
3-4x Buenos aires tetras or
3x Corries or
3x Swordtails


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm sorry something cichlid but 5 tiger barbs along in a 10g they will torture ur other fish. Also swordtails in a group more than 2 should not be put in a 10g unless ur breeding then remove the 2nd guessing its the male. But 2cories an the tetras should be good


----------



## johnmark03 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey this are some great fisher which you may use for your new tank...

1. Black Tetras (Gymnocorymbus ternetzi)
2. Tiger Barbs (Barbus tetrazona)
3. White Cloud Mountain Fish (Tanichys albonubes)
4. Siamese Fighting Fish (Betta splendens)
5. Goldfish (Carassius auratus)
6. Platies (Xiphophorus maculatus) 
7. Convict Cichlids (Cichlasoma nigrofasciatum)
8. Green Catfish (Corydoras aeneus)
9. Plecostomus (Hypostomus plecostomus)


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It's the right size to begin with smaller killifishes. For example, A. bitaeniatum, or A. australe. On the surface, some E.dageti. It is a colorful and interesting. If it succeeds, you can be proud of.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Or take a look at some of the microrasboras and dwarf cories.

You could have a dozen of one of these:

Microrasbora erythromicron
Danio margaritatus
Boraras urophthalmoides 
Boraras brigittae

And then 8-10 of one these also:

Cory pygmaeus
Cory hasbrosus
Cory hastasus


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Tiger barbs get as big as 4", so they're not ideal for a small tank like a 10G

Goldfish are very dirty, so you would only be able to keep 1 max, at that.

If you're looking for larger "centerpiece fish" consider dwarf gouramis, as stated above, or a betta. Also, any school of tetra or dwarf rasbora would be good, except for the larger tetra varieties like congo tetras.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah, I'd get 3-4 cories of your choice. Any of the ones that don't get very big would be great, like Juliis, Leopard(false Julii), or Panda. I think Peppered cories would be fine as well. You could always pop by wherever you're getting your fish, and see what all they have. That way, you've seen the fish you might be considering. And there are many varieties of small fish for you to choose from. You could also get a snail, as long as you don't get any loaches.


----------



## SomethingGourami (Dec 28, 2012)

johnmark03 said:


> Hey this are some great fisher which you may use for your new tank...
> 
> 1. Black Tetras (Gymnocorymbus ternetzi)
> 2. Tiger Barbs (Barbus tetrazona)
> ...


1. Convict cichlids require at least 29 gallons and are aggressive and grow 6-8 inches
2. Plecostomus can grow to be at least 24 inches and produce lots of waste


----------



## SomethingGourami (Dec 28, 2012)

catfisherpro said:


> I'm sorry something cichlid but 5 tiger barbs along in a 10g they will torture ur other fish. Also swordtails in a group more than 2 should not be put in a 10g unless ur breeding then remove the 2nd guessing its the male. But 2cories an the tetras should be good


A few things for you catfisherpro

1. The names SomethingGourami
2. I had 4 or 5 Tiger Barbs in a 10 gallon and they lived peacefully
3. Have 3 Female Swordtails
4. These are all single specie suggestions


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm waiting for this


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Don't get just two cories, they need to be in groups of at least three to be happy. They'll be more active with friends, too. In a tank that size, you could do maybe four? And I agree with Gizmo, a small Gourami would be great, though it might bully any tiny fish, eg neons, in your tank.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry something gourami thats what I was trying to say that the barbs would fine alone in there I do this from my phone( stupid spellcheck) an three female swordtails would b fine if only females u can put 4 but if u get a male just do 3 females an the 1 male


----------



## SomethingGourami (Dec 28, 2012)

It's ok, no problem


----------

